# Citroen Commerical



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Check out this link.

Very orginal and cool

Citroen 4

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is cool








Don


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

WOW, most kewl. Those are the commercials that appeal to the lil boy in us. See, I like it and can't even pronounce "citroen".








Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

But how much can it tow.









Tim


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Cool!! My two boys loved it!!

Thanks for sharing.

anne


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Sweeeeeet. I'll take one...that does all that.

Randy


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

that puts any lowrider hopper to shame









darrel


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

OK, the bar has been raised; time for a new signature graphic!


----------

